
Scared of having a gap on your CV after that long trip? Fear no more - carlospazceliz
http://www.backpackconsulting.com/
======
grecy
I'm a Software Engineer and have taken multiple extended trips leaving "gaps"
on my CV.

I became a snowboard instructor and kayak guide for a couple of years, then
worked for a couple as a programmer, then spent two years driving
Alaska->Argentina, before working 4 years in IT again. Now I'm taking 3+ years
off to drive around Africa.

In my experience, "gaps" on my resume have not been an issue. In fact, I put
that time front and center, to show my resourcefulness, ability to teach
myself Spanish, think on my feet, etc. etc. I'm asked about it in interviews,
and I've never seen it affect my chances negatively.

While I have not climbed the corporate ladder like my friends I graduated with
10 years ago, I have not experienced any problems finding work because of
"gaps" on my CV. I genuinely think that's a common myth created to stop people
taking time off.

~~~
anunderachiever
Didn't you also support Unicef in Kongo and helped fertilize endangered Rhinos
in Tanzania? You must have forgotten about that - ah yeah, and the novels you
wrote during your sabbatical while travelling down the Ganges on a house boat
...

~~~
grecy
I assume you're trying to call me out for lying?

This is me - [http://theroadchoseme.com](http://theroadchoseme.com)

------
orthoganol
As someone who has backpacked while coding, this is terrifying:

> Backpack Consulting connects skilled travellers who want to discover the
> world with companies who are looking for specialized help. In return for
> volunteering help, companies offer the opportunity to add relevant work
> experience to your CV while you travel, plus free accommodation.

Travelers who can code can still make a killing working remotely. There are
tons of resources today to connect you with companies that are willing to do
remote, and it's not hard to pick up $40-60/hr work on Freelancer or Elance if
you are an English speaking Westerner (reverse discrimination is big on those
sites).

~~~
anunderachiever
Don't think that is true anymore ... there are lots of qualified Malaysians,
Indonesians, Indians and Pakistanis who will work for $10 an hour and be happy
about it.

~~~
orthoganol
Speaking from experience, there are a lot of people looking for Westerners
with a $40-60/ hour budget, which is too cheap for Westerners and too
expensive for South Asians. It doesn't have to do with qualification, it has
to do with reverse discrimination. Their ideal is to get Westerners at a
discount, because whether right or wrong these people perceive trust,
communication, and quality to be greater working with a Westerner even, if
that Westerner is working out of hostels and coffee shops.

------
jamesdsadler
You are paid only in food and accommodation. This initially stuck me as
terrible, but then I noticed that the company only hooks you up with startups
_local_ to where you are travelling. This is not remote work so do not expect
'back home bucks'.

The requirement for a LinkedIn page is sub-optimal. Allow a Github login plus
CV, maybe?

~~~
grecy
It's also terrible when you're traveling outside the first world because food
and accommodation are insanely cheap to the point they're almost free.

~~~
jamesdsadler
Probably not compared to the local salary, which you will not be paid more
than I expect.

------
GavinMcG
This sort of thing might turn you off:

> We only select the best travellers to offer start-ups some great help. To
> quickly show us that you are one of the best, we kindly ask you to sign in
> with LinkedIn.

~~~
song
Plus a linkedin profile only really shows if someone is skilled or not at
presenting himself in a good light. It's not necessarily a useful skill for
the startups in question.

------
chrismcb
Wouldn't this be illegal in most countries? Most countries wont let you work
on a tourist visa, and it is more difficult to get a working visa.

~~~
hamhamed
Not necessarily, because it's work under the table (i.e you're not getting
paid) meaning you're doing it for a friend/gift type of way

~~~
bdcravens
No, if you're being compensated, that's pay. Otherwise it smacks of escorts'
"You're paying me for time, anything that happens between two consenting
adults ..." wink wink nudge nudge

------
bdcravens
"In return for volunteering help, companies offer the opportunity to add
relevant work experience to your CV while you travel, plus free accommodation"

Couldn't you just do low-end work via Upwork, Freelancer, or the like?

What happens if the startup isn't pleased with your work mid-way through your
time there? Seems this could be easily abused.

------
jlg23
I like the idea very much. I have been traveling myself for 3 years now and
have been envied by a lot of like-minded travelers who are not in the
comfortable position to be able to work remotely for the same client all the
time (zero acquisition, secure position).

While it is really easy to find _something_ , finding something in ones area
of expertise is much harder - and "waited tables in Cambodia" really does not
add much value to a UI-designer's CV.

So yes, thumbs up and all the best to the project!

------
jitix
I don't think anyone would like to work while traveling to see the world. For
people who do, I think the only legal way would be for backpackconsulting to
employ the traveler in their home country and have them do remote work. Even
then I think most countries would require a business visa if the traveler is
in direct contact with the client. I would be interested to know how the
company plans to deal with it.

------
DMVer2
You we're on sabbatical.

I've used this to describe time I took off in my earlier 30's to do various
volunteer work and travel. Never an issue. Most folks look at it and say
something like, "Cool, I should have done that"

------
humbertomn
Similar to [https://www.worldpackers.com](https://www.worldpackers.com) which
is a Brazilian startup.

------
swagv
Well this is not advertising spam

~~~
bdcravens
There's a fine line, but it's considered acceptable to show off your startup
here.

